# 1:35 Fi 156C-3 $16.00 at Squadron.



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

*1:35 Fi 156C-3 $12.00 at Squadron.*

A little late in posting this (computer trouble) but Squadron's Mystery kit of the day is a Tristar 1:35 Storch. This kit sells for $45.00 and is on sale for 12 bucks! $5.00 shipping. That's a steal.

A friend told me he thought the Mystery sales go from noon to noon. I have not verified this.

Edit: I put $16.00 in the thread title, should be $12.00. Don't know how to change it.

HAL9001-


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Just ordered one! Looks interesting.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Walsing, check out this review! This is one of the best reviews I've ever seen. The kit it's self is absolutely fantastic. I wasn't looking to buy a Storch but for 12 bucks? Why not? I like the fact that I can put it in a diorama with my armor kits.

http://www.scaleplasticandrail.net/...ar-35049-135th-fieseler-fi-156-c-3trop-storch

HAL9001-


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Well now, I think I am going to greatly enjoy building this one! Thanks for the alert because I probably wouldn't have bought it at its regular price and now I'm so glad I did!


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Squadron did not ship my order and no longer stocks it. Such a shame since I was looking forward to building it.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

walsing said:


> Squadron did not ship my order and no longer stocks it. Such a shame since I was looking forward to building it.


What a bummer!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

walsing said:


> Squadron did not ship my order and no longer stocks it. Such a shame since I was looking forward to building it.


That's too bad walsing! It really is a fantastic kit. And at $11.99? Not to add salt to a wound... 

HAL9001


----------

